# Age for newborn session??



## shay (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi guys! I am still learning, and have been asked to do a newborn session with a couple who I just did maternity shots for. What is the best age to do newborn photos? I have been reading other threads about tips, props, poses etc and they have all been great but haven't seen anything on the age. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 24, 2010)

Ummm...  somewhere about 19 I would say.


----------



## Wendy Mayo (Oct 25, 2010)

As soon as possible!  Newborns are easiest to pose and get to sleep when they are reallly new born.  If you are doing bare pics, be sure to make the room a lot warmer than is comfortable for you, and have some spare towels for cleanup.


----------



## DbyH (Mar 7, 2011)

Within the first TWO weeks! The sooner the better because the sleepier they are, the better!


----------



## MissCream (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a baby and do new born shoots.

Under 10 days is best, after that they loose their cute newborn curl or fetal position


----------



## ababysean (Mar 8, 2011)

Under 10 days, 14 MAX!  After this, they start being more aware and get into that weirdness, not so cute, stage.  Their fat evens out, they loose squishyness, and most likely will not sleep for anything.  There are cute shots you can do for an awake baby, but the sleepy baby newborn shots parents love will be pretty hard to get.


----------



## AmberNikol (Mar 8, 2011)

first 10 to 15 days! So that they can still curl up in the fetal position and still sleep for most of the day. Also make sure you schedule your session for about 2-3 hours to allow for feeding and diaper changes...;-)


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 8, 2011)

Photograph them straight out of the womb.


----------

